# COPY and PASTE works now...



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2017)

Saving  these great recipes has now become impossible...  

Can you check into the "Copy and paste" please...


----------



## zippy12 (Dec 26, 2017)

Saving these great recipes has now become impossible...

Can you check into the "Copy and paste" please.

I can copy paste...
OS: Linux - Ubuntu
Browser: Chrome


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 26, 2017)

:)


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 26, 2017)

Dave, are you on firefox? For the last month or so I keep losing the ability to right-click on anything and I have to use the Task Manager to crash-dive the program and start with a new session.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh hell no!!!!  That would be the death nail in the coffin of the forum if that remains broken.  This keeps getting worse every day. Not a good advertisement for anyone considering using XenForo forum software from what has happened here.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh hell no!!!! That would be the death nail in the coffin of the forum if that remains broken. This keeps getting worse every day. Not a good advertisement for anyone considering using XenForo forum software from what has happened here.


Worked in this post.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh hell no!!!! That would be the death nail in the coffin of the forum if that remains broken. This keeps getting worse every day. Not a good advertisement for anyone considering using XenForo forum software from what has happened here.

Dave

Worked within the thread , but I can't save it to a file .


----------



## mosparky (Dec 26, 2017)

*This from A post by Noboundreis

Lemon Pepper Jerky *

*Ingredients*
2 1/2 lb Lean beef  
1/2 cup worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup teriyaki sauce
1/4  cup packed dark brown sugar
2 Tbs lemon juice
2 Tbs Lemon pepper
1 Tbs garlic powder
1/2 tsp Prague Powder #1 (curing salt)

Copy paste worked for me to this post and to my PC recipe file as well. No idea what you got going on at your end Dave. Maybe your mouse is shot or needs new battery. I have had that happen.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 26, 2017)

Saving these great recipes has now become impossible...

Can you check into the "Copy and paste" please...
-----------------------------------------
Worked like a chump.......er, champ for me.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 26, 2017)

Hmm..  hope it gets straightened out..


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2017)

When I highlight the text, the "quote/reply" box shows up....

And for what it's worth, I'm not changing anything on my end...  It worked before, it should work soon...   I update my computer about once per week...  I have MSN, windows 10 explorer on a 64 bit system...
When it gets to be a pain in the neck, I'll figure out what I'm going to do...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 26, 2017)

I am not able to reproduce this so far on my end. 

I am interested in as much feedback as possible from anyone who is experiencing this issue.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2017)

*I am not able to reproduce this so far on my end. 

I am interested in as much feedback as possible from anyone who is experiencing this issue.
*
I can only copy and paste to the reply window...  nowhere else...  Did you "protect the forum" so nothing could be copied anywhere else ??


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 26, 2017)

daveomak said:


> *I am not able to reproduce this so far on my end.
> 
> I am interested in as much feedback as possible from anyone who is experiencing this issue.
> *
> I can only copy and paste to the reply window...  nowhere else...  Did you "protect the forum" so nothing could be copied anywhere else ??



No.. There is nothing intentionally preventing things like copy and paste from working.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 27, 2017)

Dave try this: Highlight what you want to cope, hit ctrl C, go to where you want to paste it and hit ctrll V. It just worked for me.

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2017)

I've tried that...   Did a search about not being able to copy and paste...  tried all their suggestions...  

Copy and paste works when I transfer the "Food Safety" stuff to the forum...   works everywhere else   Just don't work here.....


----------



## cmayna (Dec 27, 2017)

daveomak said:


> When I highlight the text, the "quote/reply" box shows up....



Yes the quote/reply box shows up for me as well.  I just ignore it and hit my right button, then "copy".


----------



## zippy12 (Dec 27, 2017)

Highlight text and hold the "CTRL" button down then press and release "c" ... see if that works


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 27, 2017)

Dave try this: Highlight what you want to cope, hit ctrl C, go to where you want to paste it and hit ctrll V. It just worked for me.

Chris

Like+ QuoteReply


Today at 7:42 AM#16




*daveomakSmoking GuruOTBS Member SMF Premier Member*
NewI've tried that... Did a search about not being able to copy and paste... tried all their suggestions... 

Copy and paste works when I transfer the "Food Safety" stuff to the forum... works everywhere else Just don't work here.....

Like+ QuoteReply


37 minutes ago#17




*cmaynaMaster of the PitOTBS Member SMF Premier Member*
New
↑
When I highlight the text, the "quote/reply" box shows up....
Yes the quote/reply box shows up for me as well. I just ignore it and hit my right button, then "co


Hmmmm... no clue ..:rolleyes:


----------



## dward51 (Dec 27, 2017)

Well, it's working over here also.  That is very good news.  It would be disastrous if we could not save/copy recipe information.  On the other hand, I can't believe the forum is still having so many issues.  And the login problem seems to be especially persistent.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 27, 2017)

Isn't the login situation strange? It isn't consistent. Sometimes it knows who I am, and my password, and other times I have to enter everything. 

Fortunately "password123" is easy to remember.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2017)

Well, good news.....   I was finally able to copy and paste Foamhearts "Pecan Praline" recipe...   I'm happy now...  I have no idea why it started working but, I'm blaming the good fortune on Jeff......  GOOD JOB JEFF !!!!!


----------



## dr k (Dec 27, 2017)

daveomak
 I have had problems with all internet explorer versions and uninstalled 11 to go back to 10 which didn't help with the slowness, unresponsive left clicks and just finally putting the cursor on something and waiting for the arrow to turn to a hand before clicking.  I finally downloaded Chrome which solved all my Yahoo email slowness and all my problems a month ago but still have IE 11 available but love the instant response I haven't had for years.  You must have much better performance with IE 10 than I had.


----------

